# How cold is too cold?



## sockbun (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I got my first bunny this spring. It's still summer and in the 90s here, so this won't be an issue for a while, but it's something I'm worried about. I keep my bun in my bedroom, which was converted from the attic. The insulation is awful, so the room gets very hot in summer and very cold in winter. 

Summer isn't a problem, I use a window A/C. Winter, there's nothing I can do. I use a space heater when I'm home, but I'll have class/work during the day, and I don't want to risk leaving it on and starting a fire. I live with my parents and my brother, and there's no other room I could keep him in, plus I like having him in my bedroom anyway.

A lot of days I'll come home in the winter and it's 50 degrees or lower in there. I'm worried it'll be too cold for my bunny. Does anyone know what their "limit" is as far as temperature? Anything I can do to keep him warm? I was thinking blankets and a fleece bed could help.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 28, 2013)

Rabbits handle cold temperatures much better than they do hot, so 50 is perfectly fine. Many people keep rabbits outside during winter and just make sure the rabbits have plenty of bedding etc. So if you're worried about it, you could just give him a box with extra hay or blankets to snuggle up in


----------



## majorv (Aug 29, 2013)

Yea, rabbits do best around 60 degrees (I hear), so I wouldn't worry about 50. Keep in mind they have a coat of fur that we don't have. Ours are outside and I don't need to do anything until it gets into the 40's. Like Azerene said, just give your bunny something to snuggle in if he wants to.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 29, 2013)

I keep my barn from any wheres between 45 and 55 with my heater in the winter months. As long as it's not freezing the rabbits should do fine and they should grow a winter coat in to help barricade the chill.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 29, 2013)

50F is still above freezing. I really would not worry unless to get below freezing on a regular basis. You can cover the cage with a blanket to help keep heat in and give him hay to burrow in in you want. 
You do want to try to avoid too much fluctuation in the temperature. Your rabbit can get used to 50F, but it is goes too high in a day, that can cause problems. 

Rabbits do have a fur coat, so are not too bothered by cooler temperatures. The heat is worse for them. Extreme cold can be a problem as water freezes and frost bite becomes a real concern.


----------

